# Limited time this weekend...where is my best chance?



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello all, I will be visiting your beautiful city this coming up weekend. Its a short trip but fishing time is a must. My three options are; P-cola pier, Bob Sikes, and Natl Seashore off 98 in GB. Fishing times will be Friday night, Saturday at dawn, and Sunday at dawn. I can only be out for a couple hours each time sadly.

For time reasons Im only bring down one rod, a 7' medium action spinning combo with about 220yds of 8lb line. I use this set up for Sauger and Walleye mostly but should work out well this weekend.

Ive been fishing Pensacola every summer for the last 15 years and know how to fish, problem is I have never been down this early in the year to know where to go and what to go for. Last time I was down in early spring it waslate March and I mopped up on the sheepies at the pier and in the morning brought in a mess of pompano on a secret jig I use for small mouth bass on the Ohio River. Im hoping this weekend will be much like that trip!

If the sheepies and pomps are locked up where should I go and for what?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Let us see this secret jig and we'll tell you where to go?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tyler0421 (2/28/2008)*Let us see this secret jig and we'll tell you where to go?


I know you were joking but at the same time, don't be an ass. 

The sheepies are coming in and they have been catching them at Bob Sykes recently. Also Destin has been catching thier fair share over there more so than Pensacola. Right now, the flats around the Live Oaks National Seashore may produce early in the mornings in the deaper holes. I have not seen too many reports about much of anything coming from the P'cola Pier. But I have not been following the peir action too much. Hope that helps some.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I would think Sikes would be your best bet right now.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Works for me! 

I will get pics later (Im at work and will be on a plane heading down in a couple hours!).

It is a standard all white 2.5" tube jig. I use an orange 3/8 -1/2 oz jig head (weight depends on current) and rig it like a grub instead of like a regular tube. I fishtubes about 90% of the time in heavy current (below dams) so I am really good about feeling my jig and feeling any bite when they occur. It is my personal opinion that many fisherman dont feel their jigs and when the fish bite light they never know it. I will often fishwith my eyes closedand concentrate just on my jig.

Last time I used this rig I had problems because the fish kept bending the hooks so I will be on the look out for stouter jigs when I get down there. For the record I also threw pomp jigs the same trip and didnt catch one fish on them!

I also plan to grind me up a sandflea paste to fill the tube for a bit of extra flavorin!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd use live shrimp for the sheephead. They don't usually take jigs as readily as pompanoe.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

fish Bob Sykes, bounce grubs and gulps for flounder and reds, and set out some lve shrimp on carolina rigs for sheepers...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For the sheepies I typically will use an 18-24" Floro leader with weight on top and I slowly drop the rig down. A splash will spook finicky sheepshead. I use a small as possible live bait hook and bury it completely in the shrimp. I did bring some tiny size six circle hooks to give a try. Im always amazed at how smart these fish can be at times.

Id love to get one some flounder and reds!

So far its looking like the bridge is the place to go. I was really hoping to target some Pompano from the pier though. I wont waste my time if they are not biting. I will be at the bridge at night for sure!


----------

